# a



## 138106 (Oct 15, 2019)

a


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

dont worry I know this shit and you are not going insane

but more important than that you need to stop putting labels on things . schizophrenia is very treatable .....it is just hou freaking out because of dp


----------



## hanginginhere_ramen (Aug 24, 2018)

no offense to schizos, but if you were a schizophrenic, you wouldn't be worried about being delusional. You'd be locking yourself in your room, trying to figure out how to communicate with the people that trapped you here. You just feel like it because we latch onto these things in the beginning.


----------



## Glass_Window (Oct 22, 2019)

I get that fear from time to time, and it's very scary. I think it's pretty common with dp/dr to fear that you are becoming schizophrenic, but usually that's not the case. Dp/dr, as well as anxiety, makes us *feel* like we're going crazy.


----------

